# Poor baby...



## Heather (Jun 9, 2007)

This sweet little wild turkey chick was on my front walk when I got home tonight. By himself, and apparently injured. No adults to be found anywhere. Unfortunately while I was on the phone with Mass. Wildlife Rehab folks, he died. I have to say, their network was pretty good, I had to go through several people to reach the right one, but in the meantime I got pretty good instructions for keeping him overnight and getting him to the Tufts Wildlife clinic in the morning. 

I think he had an injured wing/leg, and you can see in the photo that his eye on that side was damaged. I didn't realize that until I saw him from the other side and he was dying, but he couldn't close that left eye. Poor thing. Makes me wonder what happened. You guys know we have that whole flock here and since mating season ended, we've only seen one female, the ostricized one, in the area. She seems to still occasionally roost in the winter roosting spot. I wonder a bit if the chick was hers, except that if that were the case, it would mean she was less ostricized than I thought. Anyway....who knows. 

RIP chickie. He was pretty cute and I am rather sad I wasn't able to help him fast enough. I was gone all day, no clue how long he'd been there.


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2007)

mmmmmm


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2007)

bwester said:


> mmmmmm



Yer such a southerner! You folks will eat anything....Poor turkey.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2007)

At least, you tried, Heather. Good for you.


----------



## TADD (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't pet it so hard next time....


----------



## bwester (Jun 9, 2007)

Heather, you know they dont eat the same stuff you feed your orchids....


----------

